# Sea Duck Hunt Maine



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Last December, temps were warm and hunting was slow. I did manage to get the Drake Eider and Drake Old Squaw I was hoping for.
The Eiders were good to eat, the scoters were greasy and not too good. Lots of fun on the ocean. Used 3" Federal #1 shot and all birds were close between 15-30 yds. Saw seals, loons, mergs, bufflehead, black ducks-no shots though bummer.

Check that off my bucket list.

Good Hunting


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

More pics


----------



## Nd3 (Sep 16, 2014)

Very cool. That is definitely a bucket list hunt of mine for sure


----------

